# What do you carry as a half set?



## JohnnyDee (Dec 17, 2015)

You know, when you want to knock together a light bag for maybe a quick 9 holes this time of year and don't fancy your full rig.

Me:

Driver
7 Wood
6 Iron
8 Iron
9 iron
PW
SW
Putter

What about you?


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 17, 2015)

Driver 
17* Hybrid
4 iron
6 iron
7 iron
9 iron
GW
LW
Putter


----------



## fundy (Dec 17, 2015)

Driver, 17 degree hybrid, 4,6,8,PW, 56 degree, putter usually. Can be as little as hybrid, 5,8,PW, 56, putter


----------



## Wayman (Dec 17, 2015)

Driver 
4iron 
6iron 
8 iron 
52 degree 
57 degree
Putter


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 17, 2015)

its not often i take the pencil bag out but when i do its 
Driver
21 HYBRID
 7 IRON 
 9 IRON 
WEDGE
 AND PUTTER.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 17, 2015)

I've done evens and odds sets, I found its good to switch:

3 wood
4 iron
6i
8i
PW
Putter

Or

Driver
3h
5i
7i
9i
SW
Putter


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 17, 2015)

for a quick carry round;
3 wood
18 deg hybrid
3,5, 7,9,sw irons


----------



## adam6177 (Dec 17, 2015)

seems like some of the "half" sets are pretty much full sets!  I only carry 12 all summer anyway!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 17, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			for a quick carry round;
3 wood
18 deg hybrid
3,5, 7,9,sw irons
		
Click to expand...

forgot the putter, so 8 clubs is fine


----------



## chrisd (Dec 17, 2015)

I never take half a set as I'd never feel I have the right club!


----------



## Dando (Dec 17, 2015)

3 wood
7,8,9,Pw and 53 wedge
putter


----------



## Fish (Dec 17, 2015)

It always amazes me how good the scores are when we play 3-club comps, we seem to adapt quite well, so if it's a case of carrying smaller sets my woods will stay the same but I'll either carry my even or odd numbered irons with my putter so I'll carry circa 8 or 9 clubs.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 17, 2015)

Fish said:



			It always amazes me how good the scores are when we play 3-club comps, we seem to adapt quite well, so if it's a case of carrying smaller sets my woods will stay the same but I'll either carry my even or odd numbered irons with my putter so I'll carry circa 8 or 9 clubs.
		
Click to expand...

A couple of years ago my lowest round of the season was in  the 5 club comp.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2015)

Rarely use a 1/2 set but I'd go 

3W
3H
5I
7I
9I
52
58 
Putter


----------



## Slab (Dec 18, 2015)

Distance gapping dictates it to:

Driver
22*H
27*H
7Iron
9Iron
SW
Putter


----------



## MashieNiblick (Dec 18, 2015)

Currently carrying
Driver
5w
3h
5-pw
sw
putter


----------



## Duckster (Dec 18, 2015)

Really depends on how I'm feeling, what the weathers like, how many holes I'm doing.

Putter is the only club I'd always (normally) take out.  Sometimes I'll have driver & 19 deg hybrid others I'll just take 3w instead.  Sometimes no woods at all, just irons.

Irons wise I just do odds or evens (for some reason I never take my 3i).  If I take odds I'll leave my PW in the locker as my 9i is close enough.

Try to change things about for each round so I'm not just taking out the same few clubs each time.


----------



## Robobum (Dec 18, 2015)

If I ever take a half set, it'll be for a winter knock out on my own. Don't bother taking a putter.

Driver
4i
7i
PW
52

5 balls, 4 tees and a pitch repairer.


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 18, 2015)

adam6177 said:



			seems like some of the "half" sets are pretty much full sets!  I only carry 12 all summer anyway!
		
Click to expand...

why would you do that? use everything you are offered to make it easier. carrying 2 less clubs than the maximum is crazy


----------



## Fish (Dec 18, 2015)

Bit of practice first then 5 holes even though the front 9 only was open, carried my driver & mini driver, 4, 6, 8, p/w, 52* & putter and it was very enjoyable manufacturing shots.


----------



## freddielong (Dec 18, 2015)

Odd or even irons (depends on what was used last time) 56 wedge and putter.


----------



## Jensen (Dec 18, 2015)

Driver
Hybrid 20 Deg
5 iron
7 iron
9 iron
GW 48 Deg
GW 52 Deg
SW
Putter


----------

